# Indoor Seed Growing (Herbs, Veggies, Fruit Trees etc)



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Project I'm taking on for the fall/winter months here in Kentucky. I'm researching on how to grow vegies indoor (in one of my sheds actually) and right now I'm going to get some full spectrum fluorescent (not incandescent) blubs and rig up a stand with a 16 hour timer on the lights to grow stuff like herbs and salad veggies. 

Any tips from the pros in regards to blubs, stands, watering, timers, soil, compost etc? I know there are some other types of light blubs, but I eventually want to have a low kw/h system to hook up to solar.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Survival: How is the indoor garden working? Anything to report? Lessons learned? I'd even love to hear about what didn't work.


----------

